# Bannana



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

This one is from my 5 yr old grandaughter.
Why did the Bannana go to the doctors.
Cos he was'nt peeling well. ;D


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

....and from my 5 yr old

Q. Â Why did the skeleton cross the road?
A. Â To get to the Body Shop!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those two jokes rose a smile to my face


----------

